# Ανοίγει η σημαντική βιβλιοθήκη Λασκαρίδη



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2015)

Στον Πειραιά, με 280 χιλιάδες τόμους.

Σχετικό άρθρο εδώ.







Η πρόσβαση στην Ιστορική Βιβλιοθήκη γίνεται κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως με τους βιβλιοθηκονόμους, ενώ στην ιστοσελίδα του Ιδρύματος http://www.laskaridou.gr/eponimes-istorikes-silloges/ έχει αναρτηθεί ο πλήρης κατάλογός της.

OI ΣΥΛΛΟΓΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗΣ

• Δανειστική Βιβλιοθήκη «Καίτη Λασκαρίδου»

• Bibliotheca Graeca του Αθανάσιου Οικονομόπουλου

• Βιβλιοθήκη Ναυτικού Δικαίου του Καθηγητή Leo Delwaide

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Καθηγητή Κ. Θ. Δημαρά

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Καθηγητή Ιωάννη Ν. Θεοδωρακόπουλου

• Βυζαντινή συλλογή της Πρυτάνεως Ελένης Γλύκατζη - Ahrweiler

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Εκπαιδευτικού και Μελετητή Γεωργίου Δολιανίτη

• Μέρος της βιβλιοθήκης του Ιστορικού Φίλιππου Ηλιού

• Μέρος της βιβλιοθήκης του Καθηγητή Εμμανουήλ Κριαρά

• Περιηγητική και ιστορική βιβλιοθήκη του Πάνου Λασκαρίδη

• Βιβλιοθήκη της Συγγραφέως Κωστούλας Μητροπούλου και του Νομικού Ιωάννη Μητρόπουλου

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Ακαδημαϊκού Κωνσταντίνου Σβολόπουλου

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Ακαδημαϊκού Αθανάσιου Φωκά

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Ιστορικού και Διευθυντή Ερευνών Ε.Ι.Ε. Τριαντάφυλλου Ε. Σκλαβενίτη

• Βιβλιοθήκη της Ιστορικού Αικατερίνης Κουμαριανού

• Αλιευτική συλλογή του Δρ. Κωνσταντίνου Λασκαρίδη

• Ειδική βιβλιογραφία της Συλλογής του Ναυάρχου Nelson

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Ναυάρχου Λ.Σ. Χρήστου Ντούνη

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Κριτικού Λογοτεχνίας και Συγγραφέα Κώστα Γ. Παπαγεωργίου

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Συγγραφέα και Κριτικού Λογοτεχνίας Κλέωνα Παράσχου

• Συλλογή (Βιβλιοθήκες Χρ. Αναστασιάδη και Χρ. Νικολόπουλου) του Δημοσιογράφου και Συγγραφέα Βαγγέλη Σακκάτου

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Αρχιτέκτονα και Ιστορικού του βιβλίου Κωνσταντίνου Σπ. Στάικου

• Νομική βιβλιοθήκη της οικογένειας Στρατή Στρατήγη

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Εκδότη και Ποιητή Γιώργου Χρονά και του Ζωγράφου Δημήτρη Λαλέτα

• Συλλογή Βρετανικής Νομολογίας Ναυτικού Δικαίου

• Ιατρική βιβλιοθήκη των Επιστημονικών Εκδόσεων Παρισιάνου

• Βιβλιοθήκη για παιδιά της Συγγραφέως Λότης Πέτροβιτς - Ανδρουτσοπούλου

• Βιβλιοθήκη της Συγγραφέως και Μεταφράστριας Amy Mims

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Καθηγητή Διονυσίου Ι. Λιβέρη

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Ψυχιάτρου Διονυσίου Α. Λιάρου

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Καθηγητή Παναγιώτη Σιμωτά

• Βιβλιοθήκες των Καθηγητών Raoul Baladié και Γιολάντας Τριανταφυλλίδη - Baladié

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Πρέσβη Αχιλλέα Έξαρχου

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Επιχειρηματία Χρήστου Στάθη

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Πρέσβη Δημήτρη Σ. Αθανασόπουλου

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοσιογράφου και Ποιητή Γιώργου Ν. Κάρτερ

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Επιχειρηματία Μάνου Μαυρίδη

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Επιχειρηματία Θεμιστοκλή Βώκου

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Καθηγητή Παναγιώτη Πίστα

• Βιβλιοθήκη του Ιστοριοδίφη Κυριάκου Σιμόπουλου

• Βιβλιοθήκη των Αρχαιολόγων Γιάννη Σακελλαράκη και Έφης Σαπουνά-Σακελλαράκη


----------



## Earion (Nov 20, 2015)

Εντυπωσιακό το καστ. Αλλά οι κατάλογοι των συλλογών (κάθε συλλογή και ξεχωριστός κατάλογος, δεν έγινε προσπάθεια να ενοποιηθούν) δεν είναι φτιαγμένοι για θεματική αναζήτηση.

Συν το γλωσσικό λαθάκι (σε πολλά βιογραφικά): διετέλεσε *ως* (πρέσβης, πρύτανης, κ.ο.κ.).

Ευχαριστούμε, Δόκτορα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με τη φωτογραφία, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να φέρουν και το δικό τους κάθισμα και τραπέζι για να διαβάσουν τα βιβλία.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2015)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μιλάει για δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη που είναι σε άλλο κτίριο. Δεν ξέρω αν εκεί θα έχει τραπέζια και καρέκλες, όμως.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2015)

Το travelogues είναι πολύ ωραίο και πολύ χρήσιμο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2015)

Costas said:


> Το travelogues είναι πολύ ωραίο και πολύ χρήσιμο.



Καλημέρα. Πολύ καλή ιδέα. Και μπορείς να χαθείς για ώρες. Έφυγα τροχάδην... (Ακατάλληλη μέρα.)


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2015)

Αλί από μένα...


----------

